# ~ Momo's new friend, Obi ~



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

A few months ago, I picked up Obi from HALO for my coworker. Obi is just the sweetest thing and I am so glad I convinced my coworker to adopt Obi. Now that they are on vacation, I get Obi for about 10 days!

Momo is very happy with the arrangement. All they do is wrestle and nap.

































Aren't they cute?!?!?! Obi's hair is super soft! I wonder if it's a puppy thing. Momo's hair seems so rough in comparison. I have forgotten how much work it is to deal with a puppy too! I haven't wiped off this much pee in a while. hehe

Anyway, there are more pics and videos here if you are interested! http://happycloudmoments.blogspot.com/2009/09/obi-pee-nobi.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Glad Momo will have a buddy*

They are very cute together!

You are so right about a puppy, every time I think I need another one...I think about housetraining!

I grew up in Northern Virginia, not far from you. I miss the green!

Momo is a doll, I like the wild look in that one photo!


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

They are both so cute. I bet Momo is so happy to have Obi to play with.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isnt that the best way to experience a puppy  I need to convince everyone to get a Neezer puppy too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm jealous!!
They must be adorable together.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm doubly jealous!

They are adorable together and of course, videos are required.  Thanks!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting all those photos and the videos where we could see them! They are fun to watch-and Momo does look so happy to have a new toy!

Now, I need to find some neighbors and friends that I can convince to get a puppy, too, so that Tucker and I can baby sit!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like Momo needs a FULL TIME playmate

great pictures!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> Looks like Momo needs a FULL TIME playmate
> 
> great pictures!


I know! I check HALO every once in a while. Maybe one day I can sneak one by my fiance without him noticing


----------

